# The Death of Distinction



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Outstanding video series that's required viewing for all men.

Part 2 of a 7 part series: The Death of Distinction between the genders. How modern society makes the grave mistake of thinking that equality is synonymous with sameness. 

Men and women are equal but different. Equal worth, equal value, but completely different.

Also, how males and females have evolved to divide low and high risk work.

Welcome your comments!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DdSONP785Q&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

UGH! Another example of how YouTube exacerbates idiocy and lack of real knowledge.

She claims a true statement, "Feminists think equality is defined by sameness. They wouldn't officially define it that way...that's how they view it." She's wrong. That is NOT how "they" view it. 

Feminism: Noun
The advocacy of women's rights on the grounds of political, social, and economic equality to men.

Not seeing the word same...


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

regardless of what the dictionary says, pop culture says something different. Many women cannot (or will not) draw the obvious distinction between equal and sameness. There's tons of that evidence right here in the mens forum.

Here's why women and men will never be the same:

Man#1: "Hey bro, cool shirt"
Man#2: "Hey thanks, got it at the concert, rock n roll! Let's go grab a beer"

Woman#1: "Hey Girl, nice shirt"
Woman#2's brain: "Was she saying that to compliment me, or was that a snark? Is there something wrong with my shirt? Is it the wrong season for this color? Why does she constantly mock me? I think she's sleeping with my BF! This is WAR!"


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

Kaboom said:


> regardless of what the dictionary says, .
> 
> Here's why women and men will never be the same:
> 
> ...


I disagree  I seen the same senenarios played with different genders, it's more about insecurity and being confident.

Look at the CWI threads you will see that everyone gets hurt the same way, we make the same mistakes, and we go into denial just the same way. Cheaters say the same things, and do the same things.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

LMAO...I had to stop it at 1:27 after hearing talk about being "lambasted" in her senior year at high school talking about this.

And Kaboom, you gave me a good laugh with your reason why men and women will never be the same!! I'm hoping you meant it as a joke :rofl:

Here's my .0178 cents, adjusted for inflation: Don't buy into ANY hype period. None of it. Not from the "feminist" side or from the "man show" side. Not from the "black" side or from the "white" side. Not from the "Republican" side or from the "Democrat" side.

All of this crap is merely a way to control your mind. Creating different groups is how "they" control you. When one realizes that we are all human beings living on the same planet and sharing her resources for a FINITE amount of time...maybe, just maybe we can start to all get along better.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

SomedayDig said:


> All of this crap is merely a way to control your mind. Creating different groups is how "they" control you. When one realizes that we are all human beings living on the same planet and sharing her resources for a FINITE amount of time...maybe, just maybe we can start to all get along better.


that's too simple and logical.it'll never stick


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> that's too simple and logical.it'll never stick


Yeah, I know.

Gimme the f'ng blue pill, please! :rofl:


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah it was partially a joke, and partially serious.. to point out that we are different, for better or worse.

Anyways, I also agree that yeah, everybody hurts the same. We are all people, humans, but gender roles are vastly different, not just in human expectations (which I agree should be equal), but also in genetic dispositions (which I believe are anything but equal). 

There's things programmed into us, like it or not, and much of it is gender specific. There are so many unsaid truths by both men and women that are not just true, but complex, wholly politically incorrect, and some down right disturbing. I speak in tongues, but a lot of things are like religion- speaking anything but the status-quo can get you burnt at the stake sometimes.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Kaboom said:


> I speak in tongues, but a lot of things are like religion- speaking anything but the status-quo can get you burnt at the stake sometimes.


1]Always speak the truth
2]Always speak your mind.
3] Forget about those who disagree. 

In late 1400's , Christopher Columbus argued that the world was round and not flat as held by the status quo.

He was scoffed at, but he was RIGHT.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Anon Pink said:


> Not seeing the word same...


Interesting factoid:

In 1953 a book was published entitled _The Natural Superiority Of Women._ The book was popular with feminism for a while but eventually fell out of favor and is largely forgotten today.

Why? Because the argument of superiority was based on the alleged differences between women and men and this ran afoul of the Nurture over Nature mantra.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

ocotillo said:


> Interesting factoid:
> 
> In 1953 a book was published entitled _The Natural Superiority Of Women._ The book was popular with feminism for a while but eventually fell out of favor and is largely forgotten today.
> 
> Why? Because the argument of superiority was based on the alleged differences between women and men and this ran afoul of the Nurture over Nature mantra.


But was it factual?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> But was it factual?


Well the only point I was trying to make is that the concept of "sameness" has indeed been very important in the past.

But to answer your question; Yes the book is mostly factual. You have to keep in mind though that it's entirely possible to construct a _factual_ argument that forks are superior to knives or that triangles are superior to circles.

It all revolves around who is setting the criteria for what constitutes 'superiority,' which is why the person posing an open ended question like that should not be the one allowed to answer it.

Personally, I think the whole question is silly. If men and women didn't each have their superiorities we wouldn't need each other nearly as much as we do.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

ocotillo said:


> .
> 
> But to answer your question; Yes the book is mostly factual. *You have to keep in mind though that it's entirely possible to construct a factual argument that forks are superior to knives or that triangles are superior to circles.*
> 
> It all revolves around who is setting the criteria for what constitutes 'superiority,' which is why the person posing an open ended question like that should not be the one allowed to answer it.


:iagree:

A knife can only be superior to a fork if the fork was used to perform a function within the specification of the knife..
The converse is also true.


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

Caribbean Man said:


> :iagree:
> 
> A knife can only be superior to a fork if the fork was used to perform a function within the specification of the knife..
> The converse is also true.


LOL..
"Men are forks, women are spoons".. the exciting follow up to the Men from mars, women from venus series. Brought to you by KY Jelly and Trojan Man.

Brilliant!


----------



## Viseral (Feb 25, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> LOL..
> "Men are forks, women are spoons".. the exciting follow up to the Men from mars, women from venus series. Brought to you by KY Jelly and Trojan Man.
> 
> Brilliant!


Hence, men and women are uniquely different, and accel or underperform in different areas. One cannot look at all women as a group, or any group for that matter, and say that they're oppressed because they perform differently than men in certain areas.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Kaboom said:


> ...There are so many unsaid truths by both men and women that are not just true, but complex, wholly politically incorrect, and some down right disturbing...


huh?


----------



## Kaboom (Feb 6, 2013)

anotherguy said:


> huh?


lol, I was being vague, yes.

Things we aren't supposed to talk about-and I really can't discuss them without drawing myself as a complete degenerate. But here's one-

31-57% of women have rape fantasies.
Rape Ranked as Third Most Popular Sexual Fantasy for Women | Care2 Causes


----------

